
Ask HN: What is your workplace test strategy? - yexponential
I&#x27;m interested in different [test strategies](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Test_strategy) companies employ and how well it works for them (and for you).<p>Specifically what&#x27;s the breakdown of unit&#x2F;integration&#x2F;component&#x2F;contract&#x2F;non-regression&#x2F;system&#x2F;e2e, technical&#x2F;function, etc. tests? How do you deal with ever-increasing number of tests? How do you keep testing times down? How do they tie into your CI&#x2F;CD workflow (at what point do you run the tests and what&#x27;s the feedback time).<p>Additional thoughts: What are the problems you face, and what would you do differently?<p>Any related articles or blogs are welcome
======
yexponential
for reference found [https://martinfowler.com/articles/microservice-
testing](https://martinfowler.com/articles/microservice-testing) to be a great
theoretical reference however I wonder of the practicality of the
implementation

